# How deep?



## pepedopolous (16 Apr 2013)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering if sand substrates like Unipac Maui sand can be used to make deep slopes or hills for aquascapes?
Apparently, Maui sand is 1.0 - 2.5 mm in diameter.
Also I've heard there is a possible issue with H2S building up.

I'm considering using sand because aquasoils are so expensive and the Unipac sands look great and refreshingly different these days.

Many thanks,

P


----------



## Henry (16 Apr 2013)

Couldn't you make a solid slope from something? Cut or shape to the kind of height you want, then lay the gravel on top. Just an idea.


----------



## pepedopolous (16 Apr 2013)

Thanks Henry, I suppose I could.

I was also thinking about using small lava rocks (basically the same as ADA Power Sand), with sand on top. Plus some kind of fertiliser source like Tropica Aquacare.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Apr 2013)

Hi,
yes lava rock would be fine to use, you could also use molor clay or large grain gravel in tights/retainer bags to add height, then use the decorative sand on top like you say. The lava rocks or bags of larger grain material will allow good water movement within the deeper substrate, be much cheaper and will retain the slope which could be an issue with just the sand. You could also use substrate supports made from cut plastic, or bought types such as that from TGM to help with really steep slopes. I am slightly sceptical about the truth behind toxic gas build up within subtrates of planted aquariums due to the continual movement and aeration through root growth....but i suppose its possible under large pieces of hardscape or very, very fine sand etc.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Apr 2013)

In a planted tank, especially one in which the plants have roots, H2S is not a concern. Toxic gas buildup is more legend that reality. As Ady mentions, I would avoid going through any elaborate procedures and inconveniences to avoid H2S. It is not efficient use of worry. There are plenty of other things more worthy of worry.

Cheers,


----------



## pepedopolous (16 Apr 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions Andy and Ceg!

Now to work out how much lava rock/sand I will need!


----------

